# Where to buy a subwoofer PEQ?



## biscuitg303 (May 13, 2009)

I wanted to get a subwoofer peq from elemental designs and they never got them back in stock and then went out of business, who makes one? I'm trying to avoid buying a parts express plate amp to accomplish this. Just a standalone little unit with at least one cut control would do it, just trying to remove a peak in my sealed sub around 50hz or so. Would hate to buy a behringer/extra cables etc just to remove 1 strong peak. I suppose I could always change over to a ported design, also have some brand new APR15's lying around I could use, but that would involve building another enclosure also... TIA !!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

biscuitg303 said:


> I wanted to get a subwoofer peq from elemental designs and they never got them back in stock and then went out of business, who makes one? I'm trying to avoid buying a parts express plate amp to accomplish this. Just a standalone little unit with at least one cut control would do it, just trying to remove a peak in my sealed sub around 50hz or so. Would hate to buy a behringer/extra cables etc just to remove 1 strong peak. I suppose I could always change over to a ported design, also have some brand new APR15's lying around I could use, but that would involve building another enclosure also... TIA !!


Wanna buy an R+DES? http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_13_3/onix-r-des-subwoofer-eq-9-2006-part-1.html


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

biscuitg303 said:


> Just a standalone little unit with at least one cut control would do it.
> Would hate to buy a behringer/extra cables etc just to remove 1 strong peak.


Surely you know that any ”stand alone” unit will require extra cables? It would be an unusual room that required only one PEQ adjustment. But even if one is all you really need, the BFD remains the most economical option. For something more intuitive and user friendly, but a bit more expensive, a used Yamaha YDP2006 is an excellent option.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## biscuitg303 (May 13, 2009)

Sorry, yes I know I'll have to use a few cables to install anything, I just thought a BFD sounded like kind of a pain to set up is all. (maybe it's not)

Does one have to worry about input levels coming from a home avr and going into a pro-audio piece of equipment? If I remember correctly some folks had to buy an "art cleanbox" or something also in order to use a BFD, that is kind of what I was thinking as far as a BUNCH of extra cables/more of a mess to deal with/more cost (possibly, again, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong here)

If going with a BFD what cables would I need? I have a standard RCA sub out and using a plate amp with rca inputs. TIA


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The BFD isn’t bad if you’re using REW to measure response. The program gives you the exact filter parameters to enter into the BFD. Without REW, the BFD is a pain IMO.

There is no issue with signal levels when adding a pro audio processor. The only signal-level problem, if there ever is one, is with power amplifiers. This doesn’t apply in your situation.

The cables you’ll need have RCA connectors on one end and 1/4” TS (tip-sleeve) on the other, shown below. You’ll need a pair of them to connect the BFD between the receiver and sub. You can buy them separately (top picture), but it’s probably easier and cheaper to buy a joined pair and separate them (bottom picture)


















​
Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Keep an eye on ebay. I got two YDP2006 units for less than $100 each. They are still the best deal going.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

MiniDSP is also an option.


----------



## Skrill (Feb 4, 2014)

I really like my Velodyne SMS-1. It's a great system. The price is a bit higher as they typically still fetch $300 used. But the system works well -- has a nice video feedback feature -- includes an 8 filter PEQ. You can use REW to determine/model the best PEQ options, and it works well with that. 

Good luck!


----------

